# Naati Tamil CCL test



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

*NAATI Exam*

Hello. I am taking NAATi test shortly. Does anyone has a clue on the format? Please assist.

Thanks,
Parag


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hello. I am taking NAATi test shortly. Does anyone has a clue on the format? Please assist.
> 
> Thanks,
> Parag


From 2018 the exam format is oral interpretation if you are taking CCL test.

The whole exam is recorded while your exam dialogue is playing.

From the dialogue, one person says a few sentences in English (< 35 words) and the examiner stops the dialogue. and immediately you translate these sentences in LOTE. There is no time limit for your oral translation. Then after you finish, the examiner plays the dialogue, and you hear another person says a few sentences in LOTE (also < 35 words). Then you quickly translate them in English. There are 2 whole dialogues in total and each is less than 300 words. The topics are daily life issues including health, law, community, police, etc. you could take notes while listening.

It is quite straightforward. you just need to have good English listening and speaking besides your own languages. and also some awareness in adjusting words/orders between two languages.

good luck,


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> From 2018 the exam format is oral interpretation if you are taking CCL test.
> 
> The whole exam is recorded while your exam dialogue is playing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenny. Also please could you let me know how long does the exam lasts for and how many set does it contains? It would be really helpful if you could aware me with the exam format and the timelines allocated for each sections?

Appreciate your help and many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Parag


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

paragpathak123 said:


> Thanks Jenny. Also please could you let me know how long does the exam lasts for and how many set does it contains? It would be really helpful if you could aware me with the exam format and the timelines allocated for each sections?
> 
> Appreciate your help and many thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


The exam only took me 15 minutes in total. It contains two dialogues in total and each contains approx. 300 words. So each dialogues takes 7-8 minutes including your time spent on translation. you could search for online materials and practise before you sit your exam.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> The exam only took me 15 minutes in total. It contains two dialogues in total and each contains approx. 300 words. So each dialogues takes 7-8 minutes including your time spent on translation. you could search for online materials and practise before you sit your exam.


Great. When did you write the exam?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

how soon are the results available? does it still take 8 weeks after the 15 minute exam?


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hello. I am taking NAATi test shortly. Does anyone has a clue on the format? Please assist.
> 
> Thanks,
> Parag


Hello Parag, please can you let me know how are you giving the exam, as I have been told that now Naati is Not available in India, it can be given in Australia only.

Please let me know how I can appear from it, I am also from India.

Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

paragpathak123 said:


> Great. When did you write the exam?


did u mean apply for the exam? I applied Nov 2017 and got the chance to sit the first exam in 2018 (Mar 2018). there are other 3 exams throughout the year. The results came 4 weeks after although it says on their website that it may take 8 weeks.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> did u mean apply for the exam? I applied Nov 2017 and got the chance to sit the first exam in 2018 (Mar 2018). there are other 3 exams throughout the year. The results came 4 weeks after although it says on their website that it may take 8 weeks.


Hi , You said 3 other exams , do you know when next exams are going to be ? Thanks


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

pravincv said:


> how soon are the results available? does it still take 8 weeks after the 15 minute exam?


The results will be sent to you in 8 weeks time. It took me 4 weeks and another guy in this forum 2 weeks.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Hi , You said 3 other exams , do you know when next exams are going to be ? Thanks


In 2018, NAATI will run CCL tests in the following weeks:

14-18 May 2018
18-22 June 2018
13-17 August 2018
22-26 October 2018
3-7 December 2018

Please check https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

What is the passing score in order to be eligible to declare and claim 5 points?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't think you can take this certification from India. I learnt from one of friend in the US that even he was not able to register NAATI test from the US.


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

*Where can I sit a CCL test?*
NAATI CCL testing will be available in the following cities:

Adelaide
Brisbane
Canberra
Hobart
Melbourne
Perth
Sydney

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## TinaLe-2112 (May 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> The results will be sent to you in 8 weeks time. It took me 4 weeks and another guy in this forum 2 weeks.


Hi Jenny, 
How did you go with CCL test? you passed? is it tough to get passed from your opinion?

Thank you!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

TinaLe-2112 said:


> Hi Jenny,
> How did you go with CCL test? you passed? is it tough to get passed from your opinion?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

I passed it with 72.5. I don't think it particularly tough however I won't say it very easy either. the important thing is you need to respond promptly to both languages and it needs practise if you don't have previous oral translation training or experience.


----------



## ssmn (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah I dont think the test is particularly tough. Its 6 weeks as of today from the day I took the test and no result has been issued, been calling canberra office way too much the past weeks.

Do take into account that different languages will have difficult dates of issuing results. As I took the test in Viet, pretty certain a lot of Viet folks took that test and given situation, the markers certainly are taking their time and are not planning to give the result anytime closer than the deadline for them to give the marked tests back to NAATI.


----------



## TinaLe-2112 (May 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I passed it with 72.5. I don't think it particularly tough however I won't say it very easy either. the important thing is you need to respond promptly to both languages and it needs practise if you don't have previous oral translation training or experience.


Thanks Jenny! your score is impressive, did you take any course for CCL test? do you know any centre that is reliable?


----------



## TinaLe-2112 (May 8, 2018)

ssmn said:


> Yeah I dont think the test is particularly tough. Its 6 weeks as of today from the day I took the test and no result has been issued, been calling canberra office way too much the past weeks.
> 
> Do take into account that different languages will have difficult dates of issuing results. As I took the test in Viet, pretty certain a lot of Viet folks took that test and given situation, the markers certainly are taking their time and are not planning to give the result anytime closer than the deadline for them to give the marked tests back to NAATI.


Hi there, did you get trained for CCL? do you know is there any centre for Vietnamese that is reliable? I want to take CCL course but it seems pretty new, there are not many centres and some are untrustworthy. It would be awesome if you can give me some advice on that regard.

Thank you and good luck with your test result!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

TinaLe-2112 said:


> Hi there, did you get trained for CCL? do you know is there any centre for Vietnamese that is reliable? I want to take CCL course but it seems pretty new, there are not many centres and some are untrustworthy. It would be awesome if you can give me some advice on that regard.
> 
> Thank you and good luck with your test result!


Hi,

Sorry but I have no idea how Vietnamese-English translation course is. I didn't take any CCL training myself. Sorry can't help~


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> From 2018 the exam format is oral interpretation if you are taking CCL test.
> 
> The whole exam is recorded while your exam dialogue is playing.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Any idea if I can appear in NAATI in UAE?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Mkayy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea if I can appear in NAATI in UAE?


Hi What do you mean by UAE?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

No only in Australia, not any other country


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone sitting for HINDI NAATI??


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

*Help Jenny*



JennyWang said:


> did u mean apply for the exam? I applied Nov 2017 and got the chance to sit the first exam in 2018 (Mar 2018). there are other 3 exams throughout the year. The results came 4 weeks after although it says on their website that it may take 8 weeks.


Hey Jenny, 

Congrats!! on passing your NAATI CCL exam, Would you mind sharing the exam questions or dialogue just to see if they were same as the Sample dialogues provided in NAATI website? I'm taking my NAATI in June but no resource material available other than sample papers for Tamil


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

catchmeup said:


> Hey Jenny,
> 
> Congrats!! on passing your NAATI CCL exam, Would you mind sharing the exam questions or dialogue just to see if they were same as the Sample dialogues provided in NAATI website? I'm taking my NAATI in June but no resource material available other than sample papers for Tamil


Hi,

My first paragraph was about a home service for elderly immigrants. they basically talked about the service of house work to be done (kitchen, gardening, bathroom, etc).

the second paragraph was about a lady talking to a builder regarding a contract of building a new house. So the details were about time to be spent, total cost, number of stories, etc.

Overall it is much easier than my material however under stress, you could make more errors than you think. You have to make sure your listening is impeccable 100% understand what they talk about. Record the info for 90%. Translate accurately for 80%. than there will be no problem for you to pass.

Good luck!


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> Hey Jenny,
> 
> Congrats!! on passing your NAATI CCL exam, Would you mind sharing the exam questions or dialogue just to see if they were same as the Sample dialogues provided in NAATI website? I'm taking my NAATI in June but no resource material available other than sample papers for Tamil


When did you registered for CCL test?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..


----------



## Gunner14 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,


I need some advice. I have got my NAATI result (URDU) Ive score 28.5 in each dialogue and 57 altogether. 

In the results comments it says thAT I have used excessive repetition but I have not used more then one repeat in each dialogue that was allowed as per exam guidelines. 

I am planning to apply for a result review. what do you guys think?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Gunner14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> In the results comments it says thAT I have used excessive repetition but I have not used more then one repeat in each dialogue that was allowed as per exam guidelines.


Do you remember how many times you asked for repeat?


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

ptepreparation said:


> When did you registered for CCL test?


Hi, 

I've registered in Feb 2018 for the exam and I received an invite for June 2018, I'm sitting on 18th of June 2018, no preparations yet ..


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..


Hey mate, 

Hearty congratulations on your pass and all the best for your future endeavors in Australia, you truly deserve it for the hardwork you have done , btw, the report is quite unviewable, could you please share the report as it would be great for me understand the test marking stragety of NAATI.

Thanks a lot a mate !!


----------



## Gunner14 (Apr 23, 2017)

kooshan said:


> Do you remember how many times you asked for repeat?



Once in each dialogue.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Gunner14 said:


> Once in each dialogue.


Although you are allowed to ask for repeat, it seems it has negative impact on examiner.
I don't know how much it cost but it's not bad to ask for review.
see what others' experience is here.


----------



## catchmeup (May 15, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Although you are allowed to ask for repeat, it seems it has negative impact on examiner.
> I don't know how much it cost but it's not bad to ask for review.
> see what others' experience is here.


hi Gunner, 

I think you are right as per NAATI Guidelines below : 

"You may ask the Test Supervisor for any segment to be repeated. In such instances, the whole segment will be repeated. The first repetition in each dialogue may be requested without penalty;
however, any further requests for repetitions will be penalised by the examiner"

You can ask for a sentence repeat in each dialogue without getting penalised. 

However, Had you be sure on repetition that is mentioned is not the dialogue, but your in interpretation itself, Have you repeated any sentence while interpreting? You can go re-evaluation but it will come with a cost. Could you please share your report s o that I can also review it?

Cheers,
Velu


----------



## Gunner14 (Apr 23, 2017)

catchmeup said:


> hi Gunner,
> 
> I think you are right as per NAATI Guidelines below :
> 
> ...



Repeating sentences falls under the category of self correction. 

Anyways, I will submit my review application and I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hello. I am taking NAATi test shortly. Does anyone has a clue on the format? Please assist.
> 
> Thanks,
> Parag


Hi Parag,

Are you currently staying in Australia? Did you travel from India to write this exam ?

I am presently in India and planning to travel to Australia just to write NAATI exam. Is it allowed, Pleas advice. I have to go ahead and book flight tickets and visa application.

Please respond


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Edwin..You can do that..First book NAATI..And add those details in the Visa application as well..


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know the trend for Naati result ? 
Has anybody got result from May ?
I guess there was no exam in April.
How long did it take for March exams.
please drop a line whether you got or still waiting. Thanks


----------



## nishant.trisal (May 7, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..


Congratulations Salman! Could you please tell me in how much time did you receive the result from the day you sat for the test?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

1 month 10 days 




nishant.trisal said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..
> ...


----------



## Oschmidt (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi! Since I speak both german and italian is that possible to claim 10 more extra points by doing NAATI's CCL exam in both of those two languages?
Thank you!


----------



## Avishek (Jul 10, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..


 Hi Congratulations, my wife is trying to prepare for it. Would you please share practice materials with us? My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator. *
Thanks


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi Salman,

I am a new member here. I am also in the same situation and have to sit NAATI in Canberra in November. Can I travel on a tourist visa if yest which subclass. Exam session shows 9-12, is it going to be that long? Kindly advice. I need to travel from India only for this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone help me in this please. Is there anyone who has successfully claimed 5 bonus points for 189 or 190 after answering NAATI CCL test 

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Can somebody help me please


----------



## alaali (Aug 5, 2018)

Thinking about the same. Can I travel and using which visa to just attend this exam?



Iru79 said:


> Hi Salman,
> 
> I am a new member here. I am also in the same situation and have to sit NAATI in Canberra in November. Can I travel on a tourist visa if yest which subclass. Exam session shows 9-12, is it going to be that long? Kindly advice. I need to travel from India only for this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> 1 month 10 days


 Hi, 
i am sitting for the test Hindi on 25 oct 2018 any help, tips or tricks will be highly appreciated. Also did you took any classes or prepared by yourself?


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Is there any one who give Naati CCL for Urdu?


----------



## rr1122 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, 

Anyone who has already taken the CCL test, could you pls tell me approx. how many words are in a sentence you need to interpret? 

There is no course available in my LOTE and I went to a seminar where we were told that the maximum lenght is 15 words, however there are much longer ones in the practice materials provided by NAATI. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Which LOTE you are booked for, i am after someone who booked for Urdu as i am also enrolled for the test and submitted my fees last night


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

rr1122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who has already taken the CCL test, could you pls tell me approx. how many words are in a sentence you need to interpret?
> 
> ...


I took the Chinese-Mandarin. Each line would not have more than 35 words.


----------



## fhuneeus (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi guys I have a question.

Sometimes when I am answering, if the phrase (english or spanish) is very long, I take notes. 
On certain occasions the speaking time starts and I have not finished taking notes.

So for example between 0 and 5 seconds of the recording, I am like "getting myself together", 
checking my notes, and then I start speaking on second 5.
My voice recording goes from second 5 to 20 approx.

Is this a bad idea, will it discount marks?
I am giving this a thought. Maybe I should just start speaking when the chime sounds.

Thanks


----------



## Thpham (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi,

I am planning to take a NAATI test next year to increase my points. Does anyone have an estimate of how much time I should spend on preparing for the test if my English is already at superior level (PTE 79+)?


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

Thpham said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to take a NAATI test next year to increase my points. Does anyone have an estimate of how much time I should spend on preparing for the test if my English is already at superior level (PTE 79+)?


This is not a test of superior English. This is a test of how accurate you can interpret between English and LOTE. How much time depend on you fluency on both languages. I would say a month's intense preparation is enough if you are fluent and you can express yourself well in both languages, and you can think in both languages.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

fhuneeus said:


> Hi guys I have a question.
> 
> Sometimes when I am answering, if the phrase (english or spanish) is very long, I take notes.
> On certain occasions the speaking time starts and I have not finished taking notes.
> ...


In the actual test, the actual chime is about 2-3 seconds long (that's my perception). So you probably have to start speaking immediately after the chime is over. Or not more than a one second delay. If you wait too long after the chime, it implies that you are hesitating and marks will be deducted for hesitation.


----------



## cyhnk (Feb 13, 2018)

did anyone take the exam recently? looking for more info. thanks


----------



## jayasenan (Feb 9, 2015)

Salman007 said:


> Hey All, I have passed my CCL Hindi with superb score..


Hey Salman. May i know how you prepared for CCL? Especially the vocabulary? what materials you used?


----------



## khizar5551 (Mar 6, 2018)

Gunner14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I need some advice. I have got my NAATI result (URDU) Ive score 28.5 in each dialogue and 57 altogether.
> ...


Have you got Successfull after Review. Can you please explain
.


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there anyone who has taken Urdu Language for Naati test??


----------



## jayasenan (Feb 9, 2015)

Don't worry. You will get it soon. Maybe some delay in keying in marks etc. how did your friends (8 friends) do? And how did you guys improve your vocabulary?


----------



## ffbigfans (May 23, 2018)

2 failed, 2 no result, the others pass.. Its not that hard for the vocabulary, its still in conversational level of english. My weakness is remembering all the sentences and translating it immediately.
Good luck



jayasenan said:


> Don't worry. You will get it soon. Maybe some delay in keying in marks etc. how did your friends (8 friends) do? And how did you guys improve your vocabulary?


----------



## Rati Potter (Dec 19, 2018)

*Guidance*

Any tips and guidance please?


JennyWang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I passed it with 72.5. I don't think it particularly tough however I won't say it very easy either. the important thing is you need to respond promptly to both languages and it needs practise if you don't have previous oral translation training or experience.


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

I apperared CCL exam oct 23 ,yesterday I got the result as 29.3 and 30.0 total 59.3 ,I hope minimum is 63 is required to pass,There is any possibilities to get more if i apply for revaluation,moreover may i know i many days it will take to get results .Can I apply one more exam now itself if i apply revaluation as well.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

srrtvr1982 said:


> I apperared CCL exam oct 23 ,yesterday I got the result as 29.3 and 30.0 total 59.3 ,I hope minimum is 63 is required to pass,There is any possibilities to get more if i apply for revaluation,moreover may i know i many days it will take to get results .Can I apply one more exam now itself if i apply revaluation as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance...





Bad luck. So close to get 5 points in CCL test. Can I know in which language you have given the test. I don't think revaluation will help you in any case. You can go for another attempt if slots are vacant.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> From 2018 the exam format is oral interpretation if you are taking CCL test.
> 
> The whole exam is recorded while your exam dialogue is playing.
> 
> ...


Is that all there is to it? I could probably do that in French and German from only high school education.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

I appeared for the exam recently. Cleared it with 76/90. Really happy for the 5 points. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

It would be very kind of you to help me with your responses for the following queries :

1. I am an Indian citizen, residing in India. Can I appear for NAATI CCL test given that they are conducted in Australia. I can travel to Australia to take the exam.

2. If yes , then which visa category should I apply to appear for the same ?

3. Can I upload my INDIAN Passport as identification proof in the application ? If yes, do I need to upload all the pages ? Only Passport is enough as proof, or any other document is required ?

4. There is a Question : - what to choose ?
Why are you taking this test? 
To work as a translator or interpreter
To obtain a skills assessment for migration purposes
To obtain Credentialed Community Language Points

5. Is there a way I can have a slot earlier than what they are showing in the site ?

6. Do we need to upload any other documents like : . reference letters, academic transcripts, or completion certificates etc in the application for CCL ?

Thanks


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

rrsingh said:


> It would be very kind of you to help me with your responses for the following queries :
> 
> 1. I am an Indian citizen, residing in India. Can I appear for NAATI CCL test given that they are conducted in Australia. I can travel to Australia to take the exam.
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Tourist Visa

3. You need to check the requirements

4. Obviously the answer is" To obtain Credentialed Community Language Points" 

5. No. But check which state has earliest. I went to a different state so I can take test earlier.

6. Just fill out what they ask. Last I checked only passport photo and copy of passport is required. CCL has no prerequisite. You can never go to school, have no degree and still take it.


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Tourist Visa
> 
> ...




Got it. Thank you for quick reply.


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

I would like to know why is taking too long to get the NAATI results for the people who took the exam on 19th Feb, especially in Spanish. Is it 8 or 10 weeks of waiting period? I always see they first give the results to the people who speak Hindi, Urdu, Tamil and those languages. But for the rest of LOTE, they took ages. I think it's unfair. Do they hire more translators of those languages to mark the exam as there are tons of people from those nationalities who take the CCL and apply for PR.

Moreover, they have started giving results from people who took the exam on the 28th of March and they haven't even finish to mark the Feb ones. Ridiculous!

Is it worth giving them a call to put pressure on them? Will, they put you on a blacklist and mark your test lower if you do that?


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> 1 month 10 days


HI Salman,

Can you please share the CCL Hindi Content? TIA.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Gopes said:


> HI Salman,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share the CCL Hindi Content? TIA.


I don't think there would be any response! Try gumtree! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Question to those who have already taken NAATI CCL test.
During the test, do you have to interpret everything said, word by word OR meaning of what was said? Do they deduct points for trasnferring meaning only? I do not have such a great memory to remember all 30 words.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> I appeared for the exam recently. Cleared it with 76/90. Really happy for the 5 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hello Naman, 


Could you please let me know from where I can get hindi material whether paid or free. Your help will be appreciated. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

lemxam said:


> Question to those who have already taken NAATI CCL test.
> During the test, do you have to interpret everything said, word by word OR meaning of what was said? Do they deduct points for trasnferring meaning only? I do not have such a great memory to remember all 30 words.


What would you do if you were the assessor???


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

bonur said:


> What would you do if you were the assessor???


Hello Bonur, 

Could you please let me know from where I can get hindi material whether paid or free. Your help will be appreciated. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bonur (Feb 4, 2019)

mailto2contact said:


> Hello Bonur,
> 
> Could you please let me know from where I can get hindi material whether paid or free. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I haven't taken the test.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mailto2contact said:


> Hello Bonur,
> 
> Could you please let me know from where I can get hindi material whether paid or free. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Have you looked at the free sample question on CCL website? Download all of them even if they are not Hindi as you will get the idea of what topics and questions you will be asked and the difficulty level.


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> Have you looked at the free sample question on CCL website? Download all of them even if they are not Hindi as you will get the idea of what topics and questions you will be asked and the difficulty level.


Hello expat4aus2, 

Thank you for your response, I did that, but was just concerned about the level of difficulty as I have seen some samples online which are too difficult. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mailto2contact said:


> Hello Bonur,
> 
> Could you please let me know from where I can get hindi material whether paid or free. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I think I read somewhere that people are selling on gumtree
But be very careful when dealing there as a lot of unscrupulous sellers on that website

Cheers


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> I think I read somewhere that people are selling on gumtree
> But be very careful when dealing there as a lot of unscrupulous sellers on that website
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

Thanks for replying! 

That is my concern about the authenticity of the seller and the material. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mailto2contact said:


> Hello expat4aus2,
> 
> Thank you for your response, I did that, but was just concerned about the level of difficulty as I have seen some samples online which are too difficult.
> 
> ...


You mean the one on official CCL website too difficult? Well that's how it will be in the real exam. 

If you are talking about other non official material being too difficult, don't worry about those as those are most likely taken from Interpretation exam which is supposed to harder than CCL.


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi,

I am back here after taking NAATI CCL in Hindi and being successful.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Iru79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back here after taking NAATI CCL in Hindi and being successful.


Congratulations.. what's the score?


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Iru79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am back here after taking NAATI CCL in Hindi and being successful.


Congrats. When did you write this exam and how long it took to get results? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Iru79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am back here after taking NAATI CCL in Hindi and being successful.


Congratulations Iru.

Can you please help the community by sharing tips and strategies on taking the exam?

Did you fly to Australia to take exam and which Visa did you apply?

Thanks,
Ankush


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

gurdeep001 said:


> Congratulations.. what's the score?


Below are my scores:

Task A: Dialogue 1: (minimum 29)	30 / 45
Task A: Dialogue 2: (minimum 29)	34.5 / 45
Overall Mark (minimum 63)	64.5 / 90


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Iru79 said:


> Below are my scores:
> 
> Thanks for the wishes


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Congrats. When did you write this exam and how long it took to get results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


HI,

I appeared for the test on 14 November 2018 and got the results on 1 February 2019.

Yes, delay I guess was due to Christmas holidays in between.


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

Ankush0987 said:


> Congratulations Iru.
> 
> Can you please help the community by sharing tips and strategies on taking the exam?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ankush.

Yes flew to Australia on visitor visa subclass 600 to take the test. 

I did not have much time in hand, nor materials/mock tests at that time, as the test was pretty new then. I just practiced whatever was available in CCL Tutorials and NAATI's official website.

I guess the key is fluency and getting the facts right. Note taking for the entire dialogue is impossible, however please concentrate on the topic being discussed and 
facts and figures/date/month/year etc. 

I repeated english words whenever I fell short of vocabulary in Hindi, just to maintain the flow and confidence, which is most important. If you have access to practice material, please practice as much as possible. Normally, topics will be around day to day affairs like insurance, accident, healthcare etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nareshramamourthy (Oct 1, 2019)

Has anyone given Naati Tamil to English CCL testing?
If so please share your materials and strategy on clearing the test in a single shot..


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dear Naresh,

When is your date? I am not getting dates before July 2020. 

I am also in lookout for tamil to english materials. Please let me know if you get it.

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

*NAATI Tamil Exam Dates and Materials.*

Dear Experts,

I live in Melbourne and want to take the advantage of Australia stay by giving the NAATI CCL tamil exam which will contribute 5 points to my PR application(currently at 75).I am not gettng a date before July for now. I am constantly checking for earlier dates(I missed a Jan date due to some timing issue). Hoping they will add Feb dates. There are some agents who say they can advance the test dates to dec on paying 200$. How are they getting dates where as we arent? Are they reliable?

Please pour in your valuable suggestions with materials if avaialble with you. As of now I am starting to prepare using Tamil to English dictionary.

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## Ankush0987 (Jul 16, 2019)

Iru79 said:


> Ankush0987 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Iru.
> ...


Thank you Iru.

This is really helpful.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Is it only an oral test or there's written part as well? 

Just asking because I do not know how to read and write in my native language (the target language). But I can speak fluently without any accent.


----------



## Iru79 (Sep 12, 2018)

denominator said:


> Is it only an oral test or there's written part as well?
> 
> Just asking because I do not know how to read and write in my native language (the target language). But I can speak fluently without any accent.


Only a oral test. Two dialogues - One in English to LOTE and the other one is LOTE to English.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Iru79 said:


> Only a oral test. Two dialogues - One in English to LOTE and the other one is LOTE to English.


In both dialogues you need to translate both ways.


----------



## ManSooR. (Jul 19, 2019)

Iru79 said:


> Thanks Ankush.
> 
> Yes flew to Australia on visitor visa subclass 600 to take the test.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your Naati Result. I am on the same boat as you were few months back. My CCL exam is booked for 3rd Dec 2019 and i have to apply for Visitor Visa 600 now. 
My question is; should i apply for Tourist Stream or Business Visitor stream? 
I am asking because some people said that NAATi is a professional exam and Business Stream is appropriate for it. What stream you had applied for? 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Gopes (Feb 5, 2018)

Tourist Visa will be fine.


----------



## Epik (Oct 15, 2019)

Does anyone know what the rules are behind speaking in a dialect? E.G. the Arabic dialogue is given in Modern Standard Arabic, however that is rarely used in everyday life. Can I provide my responses in a dialect from a specific country? E.g. Jordanian arabic, Egyptian Arabic, Lebanese Arabic etc?


----------



## stev_tuman (Nov 18, 2019)

Anyone got the results from October session?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

catchmeup said:


> kooshan said:
> 
> 
> > Although you are allowed to ask for repeat, it seems it has negative impact on examiner.
> ...




Hi,

I have booked my Naati exam on Jan 20th.. My LOTE is Tamil.. Any specific tips to achieve the desired score in Naati, kindly guide as I don't know much about it..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## mailto2contact (May 9, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked my Naati exam on Jan 20th.. My LOTE is Tamil.. Any specific tips to achieve the desired score in Naati, kindly guide as I don't know much about it..
> 
> ...


Maintain the flow, do not fumble or pause much. Preparation is the . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I live in Melbourne and want to take the advantage of Australia stay by giving the NAATI CCL tamil exam which will contribute 5 points to my PR application(currently at 75).I am not gettng a date before July for now. I am constantly checking for earlier dates(I missed a Jan date due to some timing issue). Hoping they will add Feb dates. There are some agents who say they can advance the test dates to dec on paying 200$. How are they getting dates where as we arent? Are they reliable?
> 
> ...


Hi Sowmya, 

Naati has opened dates for February now and while booking I also saw the date on Jan 20th in Perth. Please check and see if you can book now.

Regards,
Viji


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

mailto2contact said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi, Thanks a lot for your tip and point noted.. 🙂

Regards,
Viji


----------

